# acceptance



## hyperspace (Jun 12, 2014)

Everyone is saying to do it. Accept it, let go, surrender. This is the first step it seems. So what does that mean? How do you stop fighting?


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Many people spend their time asking, "Why did this happen to me?" or "Why can't I just be happy anymore?" - these questions only perpetuate negative feelings towards a problem that already exists.

They can't change the fact that they've gotten this ailment and asking why doesn't solve the issue at hand.

Accepting it means coming to reality and understanding that, "Yes, I have this problem. This is something that I will have to deal with," and working with yourself from there.

Remember the saying: crying over spilled milk? Same concept, really. The milk is already spilled, so why are you upset about it spilling? Clean it up instead.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

i think it just takes time, im like a year deep and for like a couple months now this shit is like second nature, i struggle everyday but i just have a fuck it attitude, like im give everything my all, and what happens, happens

if u have weird thoughts, just know there dumb and go on with ur day

if u have anxiety, go thru that barrier and do what u have to do

just live like u use to, shit still has to be done, keep doing ur shit

- also talking is like a good escape and a way to get better, i always strike up a convo when im feeling dp'd or if im in the car feeling dp, turn the radio up or like just talk to myself, like fuckin car, move ur ass heheh idk man it kinda helps haha


----------



## hyperspace (Jun 12, 2014)

I ask 0 questions. Been about 4 years. Just locked in my mind. I got out 4 times in my first year but now it's not really suffering. I'm just empty and still don't have my self.
Everyone tells me to surrender let go or accept. Now I can make anxiety come up or not now.

So is accepting ultimately relaxing as much as you can with it? I just stay focused now but this doesn't kill it. It's off my mind but if I'm alone it's there if not distracted.

So I don't know if I've accepted it or not. I've moved on in life and don't research anymore, I feel a lot better but in the first 6 months I "accepted" it and I had a feeling with acceptance. Then I stayed in the moment and fell out of it.
Maybe release emotions idk


----------



## hyperspace (Jun 12, 2014)

I can socialize fine, but I guess I feel like it's all a show or mask so I don't have to deal with this. I've ran and fought it so long that it's normal. 
Still have sticky thoughts, they don't come and go freely.


----------



## hyperspace (Jun 12, 2014)

????or maybe this is just me freaking out cause I had a breakdown for the first time in 8 months this week and I think I'm falling off the road to recovery. Worst dp attack I've ever had but I fought it. Thought I was gonna pass out but I shoulda fallen into it in refrospect.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Hindsight is twenty-twenty.

Breakdowns and obstacles happen during the road to recovery. It's a normal process and we can only hope to handle them better each time we experience them.

As long as we accept these things and handle them the best we can, recovery will come soon enough.


----------



## hyperspace (Jun 12, 2014)

So for some reason I expect to feel different when I "accept". 
I've been caught up with the term for 2 years cause everyone says if is key and I search for some magical thing regarding acceptance.


----------



## hyperspace (Jun 12, 2014)

Or how to do it lol. Or how to stop doing I guess?
It really confuses me ha. I over think it.

Is it as simple as not doing anything and just moving along? Do I let the feelings come (force them up?) Or stay distracted?


----------



## Lexy67 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi.. good morning and all that jazz. 
I have been pushing myself to go out recently even if I don't want to. I think I have a sense that I want to reject the world. I notice I have very little interest or capacity to carry out conversations and when I do I have to feign interest and hope that ppl don't see how immature and impotent I feel. Also I want to stay inert with my body and not do the simplest of movements.

For me it's been a life long struggle. I think it stems from not having a clear sense of self and quite a lot of neglect growing up. 
There wasn't a lot of acknowledgement for who I was and my needs. I was just an addendum to my mother. And it was like I was invisible. My father too. He didn't see me and he has absolutely no memories of me growing up. 
I know I'm an adult and in middle age but it still feels important to acknowledge these gaps. And perhaps other ppl can relate too. 
But dp didn't just come out of nowhere. It has become a go to place where I don't have any needs or wants and I don't feel effective in the world. Bc it revisits me so often I have to realize that it is an entity and not something that just 'visits' me. Rather it represents poor understanding of self.


----------



## Lexy67 (Sep 23, 2017)

It's so hard, this condition. I feel so alone. It's weird bc I have hard years where I am functioning. This is the worst it's been. And the moments go by like syrup: so slow and wo continuity. 
This is not something I wish for myself.


----------



## Lexy67 (Sep 23, 2017)

I feel like I’m always distracted but I don’t know where I go. I hear you on how hard it is.


----------

